# Informacion perdida en Pen drive



## DarkClaw (Mar 22, 2006)

Hola a todos

Tengo un Pen drive de 512 Mb, le cargue 99 canciones directamente y le cree una carpeta con 22 temas adicionalmente, lamentablemente este empezo a reconocer solamente los 22 temas y el resto no aparece, ni un la Pen drive ni conectado a la pc, en la memoria de la Pen drive aparece ocupado casi 400 Mb pero no muestra ni un archivo, supongo que tendria que formateralo, pero no encuentro en internet los softwares para cargarle una vez formateado.
Alguien conoce de una pagina o me puede orientar con el problema???

Gracias


----------



## steve67890 (Abr 18, 2006)

www.urgentrecovery.com


----------



## MultiLAN (Abr 18, 2006)

Otro muy bueno es este:

http://download.pcinspector.de/pci_es_smartrecovery.exe


----------

